# Short bow hunter need new bow advice



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

to bad your strap for money,otherwise you might consider a OK archery bow ,you can shoot that bow either right or left handed and believe me those OK bows shoot very good.good luck,Pete53


----------



## popeye_59 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for your recommendations. Very nice bows their made in Germany sure would like to see one in person . I have never looked at a shoot through bow before. what would be the average price. Anyone now if theirs a pro shop in Kansas that carries these and how much they run


----------

